# A class Rapido V A class Hymer



## delbhoy777

Ok, I know I'm asking for trouble here but I'm looking for a little bit of help, I have owned a Hymer for several years and recently just sold and I like the look of the 997M model, this particular van has all the toys and it certainly has been well looked after and loads of dosh thrown at. Can anyone advise......has Rapido upped their game and could can the really compete in this market , has the cold air problem been sorted out around the seating area and has this model got a double floor? I know I should already know this before I go down the road of a purchase but I forgot to look and its important for as we hope to use it all year round. What I do know is, it certainly is a smart looking van. (2009 model)
thank you.......Delbhoy


----------



## GEMMY

What a question :lol: 

French or German quality :lol: 

Only one answer really :lol:

tony


----------



## ned

*hymer Rapido*

We also have had Hymers for years and we swapped for a Rapido DF9097----- 2009 with a 3 litre engine. What a mistake!!!!!!!!!!! It just wasn't up to the build quality we had expected. The internal furniture was fine and probably a bit more 'cosy' than the german build. The outside was just a load of ABS rubbish. Sorry, we have gone back to Hymers but that is just a personal opinion.

Cheers............... Ned


----------



## cabby

can you explain what you mean by abs rubbish as that does not help really.

cabby


----------



## gaspode

cabby said:


> can you explain what you mean by abs rubbish as that does not help really.
> 
> cabby


I expect he's referring to the ABS (plastic) trim panels used on the exterior of most M/Hs these days?

We've never had a Hymer but our last van was a N&B (Hymer group superior brand) and we now have a Rapido (although not an "A" class) so I'm probably in a better position than most to comment.

The ABS I must admit "seems" inferior to the extruded aluminium used on the skirts etc. of the "better end" German vans. But is it really so different? The aluminium seems more robust but still damages easily when in a skirmish, the ABS damages easily but is much lighter, which I suspect is the main reason for its increasing useage. Even N&B use a lot of ABS trim these days (albeit usually a heavier guage) so is it really a big deal?

The one thing I did like on the N&B was the double skin aluminium bodywork with no timber framing. Even if leaks develop they rarely lead to serious damage because there is no timber to rot away. I believe that many Hymers now use this form of construction whereas Rapido are still timber framed. On the Rapido I'm impressed with the gelcoat exterior which seems much tougher than I expected, also the excellent anti-hail roof covering which can save a lot of potential damage and in thoery should be a good water barrier.

I've been a little disappointed with the Rapido build quality (especially the assembly) and there's no doubt that the N&B was built like a proverbial brick wotsit, but in the end analysis the gulf isn't that huge, just the French have a completely different approach. They seem to put much greater emphasis on style and appeal to the ladies whereas the Germans are much better at attention to detail and QA. Horses for courses I'm afraid.

Then of course there's the cost, in the end you only get what you pay for and there can be a vast difference between the bottom line prices.

Look at it another way...........
If you're buying an "A" class, the power plant will be the same on both (Fiat or Merc) and the chassis will usually be an ALKO so the only bit that's really different is the "flimsy" bit that goes on the back - and that comprises mainly bits of wood, aluminium and plastic all screwed and glued together. :lol:


----------



## delbhoy777

Thanks for the honest approach and thats exactly what I am hoping for, I have never owned a Rapido and from a lot of reports they are very bit as good as the Hymer these days....
I'm hoping that Rapido is on a par because from the outside I think they look a smarter looking van. Just my thoughts!!!


----------



## GEMMY

Gaspode,

quote:.............N&B (Hymer group superior brand) As oppsed to ?


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## cabby

Did I miss it, or did you say if we are talking A class or Coachbuilt models. Why have you only considered just the two brands.
teutonic style or chic style, are the Hymer still as good as they were in build quality, have always considered them dark and oldfashioned.
I would work out which suits you in layout etc, then let the wife choose,that will be the best choice you will ever make. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Scattycat

I must admit I was a little disappointed with our, new to us Rapido, the rear bolt on panels seem to flex quite a bit and feel a little fragile compared to our previous van. But having said that with a small knock they will flex a lot before they crack or dent.

We looked at a Hymer with an ally body sometime ago and it had had a slight knock that left a dent in the bodywork that would have cost a fair bit to repair. So I suppose every manufacturer has its good and not so good points.

I admit we've had a few problems with the Rapido, but those are down to the previous owner rather than the manufacturer. 

We looked at dozens of vans before we settled on the Rapido, layout was our main consideration and others with a similar layout often had some quirk in the fit-out that we didn't like. On balance I think value for money the Rapido is a good buy.


----------



## Jezport

While we were looking for our van we did notice that the older Rapido and Hymer models seemed to be better built. Interior parts that were once alloy are now plastic, side trims are now a lot flimsier. We ended up going for an older van with metal catches and metal side skirts.


----------



## cabby

after trolling through I dont know how many sites we have decided to stay with the Fleurette, have seen nothing better.Unless of course I want to spend an extra £35k.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY

Didn't put you down as a troll Cabby. :lol: 

tony


----------



## ljem

After having an accident in 2008 in which our A Class Hymer rolled over and landed upright on the motorway with us sitting upright and no injuries other than whiplash. The only visible damage being scratches to bodywork and shattered front window plus awning,air-con ripped off, I can only state excellent build quality and as the traffic police suggested "you will definately be getting another Hymer then".


----------



## Jean-Luc

Our Rapido is now in its ninth year with over 80k kms on the clock and well over 1,000 nights use. I would without hesitation buy another but at the moment am not inclined to as what we have is still in perfect working order both mechanically and habitation wise.
Nothing has broken, fallen off or worn out yet.

When we were buying (new) we shortlisted to Hymer, Knaus and Rapido. Rapido won on 'ambiance' and we just loved the real Canadian Maple wood furniture.

See pic below when it was 8 y.o.


----------



## carol

Hi we have owned both - we had 2 Hymers, both A Class, a 564 (1990 model bought when 6 months old) and a 2002 Starline 640 bought when 10 months old. The build quality had deteriorated in those 12 years.

We had a Rapido 7090F automatic bought new in 2008 which did have a few warranty issues, one being the water tank documented on here within the first year, and the other was a water ingress problem covered under the annual Habitation check and completed without any hassle. They were rather concerned as between the Highbridge Habitation and the one done by Wokingham themselves, they were concerned as the damp metre went off the scale in both back rear corners.... why we have no idea, was it there earlier, and Highbridge hadn't done a decent test.

It shows to us, the importance of doing that damp test, and getting your book stamped, the cost would otherwise have been down to us. Please note Techno100, we have told you to get it done before May 1st, as they advised about the top cowl looking as if it would need repair.... I know you don't think it important, but perhaps you have deeper pockets than us.

So would I buy another Hymer or Rapido.... yes, if they had the model I wanted and I could drive on a 3.5T licence (I can drive up to 7.5t, but in a few years time as I understand it being diabetic I will not any longer - and Duncan is 70 in a few months, so he would need to pass a test). Another reason we decided to sell.

I do think that the workmanship is NOT as it was - but I suspect that really goes for all of them, and as they continue to build down to a cost it may get worse.

I notice that Hymer have brought out new A class's the i-Exsis built down to 2610kg.... before additions of course, sounds good and I will look at them at the NEC...

Carol


----------



## carol

I forgot to add to my previous post and you will find further information on Andy's blog...

We had a problem that started in the last few months of our ownership, where we had noticed the plastic around where you pull the door closed had a slight split, but as we were away for 2 months and it was used a lot, the split got worse, Andy has purchased a second hand door and changed the lining, but we aren't all as capable as he is..... unfortunately.

So all in all, after four and a half years ownership we aren't as happy with the motorhome as we had been.

Carol


----------



## SaddleTramp

I have owned two Hymers and now run a Rapido, Do I regret changing?.

A Big Resounding  No


----------



## GEMMY

Was that je ne regrette rien, the swap from the 5ver ?

tony


----------



## SaddleTramp

Not at all, If you had kept up with that Saga I stated afterwards that On reflection I could not have travelled with the 5er where I had travelled with the MH afterwards so it was in fact a very good decision.

Absolutely No regrets whatsoever, In fact nothing but Happiness.


----------



## tude

*Rapido*

After looking at both type of vans .both are of good quality only problem for me rapido decor seems to be more suited to older generation. The other which I think can be sorted payload is crap on rapido.hymer is a top quality product but not to everyone,s taste.thank god we all like 
Different things lol


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Re: Rapido*



tude said:


> After looking at both type of vans .both are of good quality only problem for me rapido decor seems to be more suited to older generation. The other which I think can be sorted payload is crap on rapido.hymer is a top quality product but not to everyone,s taste.thank god we all like
> Different things lol


No idea where you get payload is crap from I have a 2230 kg payload


----------



## GEMMY

Hate to sound incredulous BUT

where the hell do you get 2230 kg from :?: 

tony


----------



## SaddleTramp

GEMMY said:


> Hate to sound incredulous BUT
> 
> where the hell do you get 2230 kg from :?:
> 
> tony


Gross weight 5850 kg
actual weight 3620 kg
Minus actual from gross = 2230 kg


----------



## GEMMY

What chassis has a gross of 5850 :?: 

tony


----------



## coppo

*Re: Rapido*



SaddleTramp said:


> tude said:
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at both type of vans .both are of good quality only problem for me rapido decor seems to be more suited to older generation. The other which I think can be sorted payload is crap on rapido.hymer is a top quality product but not to everyone,s taste.thank god we all like
> Different things lol
> 
> 
> 
> No idea where you get payload is crap from I have a 2230 kg payload
Click to expand...

Surely not Les, I thought we had a mega amount around 1400kg.

Paul.


----------



## SaddleTramp

My Merc chassis has been uprated to 5850kg The standard gross is 5000kg uprating carried out by Goldschmitt


----------



## GEMMY

What did you do to exceed Mercs max design of 5300kg.

tony


----------



## SaddleTramp

GEMMY said:


> What did you do to exceed Mercs max design of 5300kg.
> 
> tony


Took it to Goldschmitt who uprated the Suspension Wheels & Tyres

Just to add that It was uprateable in the UK to 5500 kg without any modifications and I have that in writing.


----------



## GEMMY

And that did nothing to the unladen weight

tony


----------



## SaddleTramp

GEMMY said:


> And that did nothing to the unladen weight
> 
> tony


Nothing at all


----------



## 113016

I had just under 1100 kg payload with our previous Hymer Tramp T625, but I did not have the room capacity under the French bed.
It lacked a proper garage!


----------



## tony50

delbhoy777 said:


> Ok, I know I'm asking for trouble here but I'm looking for a little bit of help, I have owned a Hymer for several years and recently just sold and I like the look of the 997M model, this particular van has all the toys and it certainly has been well looked after and loads of dosh thrown at. Can anyone advise......has Rapido upped their game and could can the really compete in this market , has the cold air problem been sorted out around the seating area and has this model got a double floor? I know I should already know this before I go down the road of a purchase but I forgot to look and its important for as we hope to use it all year round. What I do know is, it certainly is a smart looking van. (2009 model)
> thank you.......Delbhoy


We had 2 Rapidos 999 and 992M , inside wood and upholsery looks good, downside bits fell off (not too serious not uncommon on a new motorhomes whatever make.20 odd years behind the motortrade in finished build ) both had 3 Litre engines and proper automatic gearboxes ,but as I have said on this site many times I would avoid a Merc with a Sprinshift gearbox ( I no a lot on here will disagree but my son works for a Merc main dealer and he says than can be a lot of trouble and expensive to repair , other things to be aware of if you sit on the Captains (drivers and passenger seats ) swing them around and not being familular with the 997M, if the TV is mounted up high then after 15 minutes or so watching it you will have a stiff neck , also as sitting there we liked to put our feet up but found it was uncomfortable on the legs as the seat we were putting our feet on was higher than the Captains seats ,other than that nice motohome .

Tony A.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Going back to "flimsy abs panels": I reversed into another motorhome on an aire a few years back (cringe), Result: flimsy abs panel had one 2" hairline crack, unfortunate Frenchmans Fiat front wing one big dent.


----------



## jenniedream

Cabby - don't change your Fleurette - it's lovely. Remember us France last year?
Anyway had a Hymer, Hobby and now a Rapido. The Hymer was a classic and the new models are tacky compared to the older ones. Hobby good but cumbersome (twas a tag axle) and the Rapido wins on class and practicality.
Tryit afore you buyit.


----------

